# Cub Cadet XS3 76 TDE vs. STIGA ST 6272 P Trac



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

I need a tracked snow blower to clear 400 metres of gravel track up to my cottage where 2 to 3 feet of snow every few weeks is normal in winter.

My local dealer has a few choices but the two closest to what I need are the Cub Cadet XS3 76 TDE and STIGA ST 6272 P Trac. Any advice on which to buy? The Cub Cadet is 50% more expensive than the STIGA so is it worth it? Is 3-stage better than 2-stage? Is it better quality? 

I need something that will cleared powder and packed snow and will work for the next 10 years without giving me trouble (not asking much I know 🙂).

Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Raggety said:


> Is 3-stage better than 2-stage?


I think that most people on the forum would agree that 3-stage is a gimmick and should be avoided.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Raggety said:


> I need a tracked snow blower to clear 400 metres of gravel track up to my cottage where 2 to 3 feet of snow every few weeks is normal in winter.
> 
> My local dealer has a few choices but the two closest to what I need are the Cub Cadet XS3 76 TDE and STIGA ST 6272 P Trac. Any advice on which to buy? The Cub Cadet is 50% more expensive than the STIGA so is it worth it? Is 3-stage better than 2-stage? Is it better quality?
> 
> ...


=======================================================================================

You are not asking for much just the honest truth. You have to look at this like buying a small truck. 

Avoid the cub cadet unit completely because the cub cadet 3 stage design is poor as it should not be considered trouble free from a maintenance standpoint as you will be stopping to remove packed ice and snow and it breaks shear pins easily. 

The only walk behind snow blower I would purchase for that amount of snow and the workload is the Yamaha 1028 or Yamaha 1332 as there is nothing except a larger tracked snow blower OR a rear mounted snow blower on a small sub compact tractor like the john deere series 1 sub compact tractors or the kubota BX1880 that would work well and simply for you.

With a smaller snow blower like the Stiga or the 2 stage cub cadet you will have to stop and back up to clear the deep snowpack that will fall over the top of the snow blower and you will spend a whole day of daylight just clearing one pass if the snow is fresh and has not gone through a freeze thaw cycle. 

The Yamaha 1028 and 1332 are the only units that have enough machine weight to maintain traction and not ride up on the snowpack while clearing it.

The only other 2 stage machine I would consider is the TORO1428TRXOHXE with the TORO snow cab. 

As far as a single stage system the only thing I would even consider is the RAMMY 155 snow thrower and a four wheel drive quad bike.

The Rammy 120, 140 and 155 have the huge advantage of a single stage snow throwing and a very high speed of discharge in a wide angle.
You would have to make several passes forward like you would with the 2 stage walk behind units but the single stage machine has many fewer parts to worry about and a simple V belt drive system that is easily accessed to change the drive belt. 

www.rammy.fi/en/rammy-snowblower-155-utv/


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

leonz said:


> =======================================================================================
> 
> You are not asking for much just the honest truth. You have to look at this like buying a small truck.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just can't find any shop where I live that gas Toro or Yamaha snowblowers


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

Raggety said:


> Thanks, I just can't find any shop where I live that gas Toro or Yamaha snowblowers


Thanks, I just can't find any shop where I live that has Toro or Yamaha snowblowers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Raggety said:


> Thanks, I just can't find any shop where I live that has Toro or Yamaha snowblowers


How about Honda? That would be another tracked option.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The only other option for you is the Rammy snow thrower and a quad bike with chains or 4 wheel drive since 
I do not know where you are located as they are the only ones that have are in the EU.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also vote to avoid the 3-stage machines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

leonz said:


> since I do not know where you are located


Slovenia, I believe?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The Rammy 155 single stage and a quad bike would be the 
forever machines you could depend on for snow clearing 
to your property.


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> How about Honda? That would be another tracked option.


I did consider Honda but can't stretch to the high price needed to buy a machine with similar power, size and features. I'd have to spend almost double the price of the Cub Cadet.


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Slovenia, I believe?


Slovakia actually


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

JJG723 said:


> I also vote to avoid the 3-stage machines.


Is that based on your own experience or from other reviews? What kind of issues do they have?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

To answer that, use the site's search feature. The 3 stage machines have been discussed multiple times and there isn't much positive about the owner's experiences. 

I'll bet that the large majority of us here have never operated a Stiga blower.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Raggety said:


> Is that based on your own experience or from other reviews? What kind of issues do they have?


Mostly based on reviews and what others have said in this forum. Some of the main issues are constantly breaking shear pins, the blades bending, and the machine throwing snow out to the side of the bucket instead of through the chute.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Raggety said:


> Slovakia actually


Sorry, always confuse those two flags... And now your flag indicates Israel?


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Sorry, always confuse those two flags... And now your flag indicates Israel?


Haha, yes the wonders of using a VPN. When I'm on my phone it shows where I actually am (Slovakia) but when I'm on my laptop via a VPN connection (like now) it often shows other countries.


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> To answer that, use the site's search feature. The 3 stage machines have been discussed multiple times and there isn't much positive about the owner's experiences.
> 
> I'll bet that the large majority of us here have never operated a Stiga blower.


I wish I could get my hands on the range of machines you have in the US, it's more limited here in Europe and where they are available they're far more expensive than you pay in the US.


----------



## Raggety (3 mo ago)

Raggety said:


> Haha, yes the wonders of using a VPN. When I'm on my phone it shows where I actually am (Slovakia) but when I'm on my laptop via a VPN connection (like now) it often shows other countries.


And now from my phone 🙂🇸🇰


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The dealer in Slovakia is:

S.M. Global
Richarda Bekesa 5627/1
Poprad
Slovakia
Cicmany 271.013
cicmany slovakia


----------

